# Shuffleboard Powder Problem



## andrewfranklin2

I just finished building my 22 foot shuffleboard and used an epoxy resin on top. Does anyone have tips for how to prep the table once the epoxy has cured? I coated it with sunglo silicone spray and Sunglo speed 1 powder. The pucks push all the sand out of the way every once in a while and go about 5 feet. I will do a writeup on the build with pictures when I'm not on my phone.


Any thoughts on what could cause or fix this?


----------



## lefty33

Use a shuffleboard cleaner/polish first. Then put a coat of auto carnauba wax on and buff. Then spray your silicone in a fanning motion about 18 inches from the surface( just let the silicone just fall down) then put your powder down the same way


----------



## andrewfranklin2

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a shot and let you know what happens.


----------



## lefty33

Forgot to mention I use triple crown brand products. There are tons of brands to use but these are my preference


----------



## andrewfranklin2

I have tried just about everything and I am still having the same problem. Do you think this could have something to do with the pucks? I bought sunglo pucks and after looking at the bottom they only appear to be wearing or scratched on the edges.


----------



## lefty33

It may be your pucks, some pucks are flatter than others and they may be not riding on the true bottom, but I doubt it are they big scratches or just wear type scratching. If you did the epoxy it should be a nice smooth surface, maybe try a different silicone and powder, maybe you got a bad batch, you got any pics of your build yet?


----------



## lifevicarious

I know this is an old thread but I had a similar problem after waxing and spraying on the silicone. I found the reason to be too much silicone spray which the powder would absorb. Try wiping off some of the spray and / or letting it dry more. I figured out the problem when I swept the powder off and noticed it was clumping together. You should have a really light coat of silicone spray on it.


----------



## Clearprop

I don't use any wax or spray, just Speed 2 silicone.


----------



## corntoss

*Table Shuffleboard Plowing*

There is a good tip site- Zieglerworld.com

The major reason for plowing is-
Table Shuffleboard Plowing is an issue where when the puck is travels from one end to another it creates a trail plowing through the powder wax. This can occur due to a few reasons:

Most Common - Table Shuffleboard Pucks. Most American made pucks have a rounded bevel around the bottom sides of the pucks. Some of the inexpensive pucks such as the Tournament Grade Pucks which are made outside of the United States are cheaper as they are manufactured with straight bottom sides like a hockey puck. This can cause plowing.

Wet Board - Not allowing the Liquid Cleaner, Liquid Wax or Silicone Spray to dry on the board and than adding powder wax could create "Clumping" and thus plowing.

Humidity/Moisture in Powder Wax -- If you store your powder wax next to a basement wall, on a basement concrete floor or next to a window - this could create moisture in the powder wax and create "Clumping" and thus plowing.

New Board - Sometimes refinishing a board with epoxy will create a fast board. Without some wear on the board the powder wax doesn't have any grip and creates plowing. A couple of customers have done this and went over the board with fine sandpaper - gently - and this little change stopped the plowing.


----------

